# The Summer of the String Quartet – Part Five



## itywltmt

Part One: http://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/itywltmt/251-summer-string-quartet-part.html
Part Two: http://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/itywltmt/257-summer-string-quartet-part.html
Part Three: http://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/itywltmt/262-summer-string-quartet-part.html
Part Four: http://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/itywltmt/275-summer-string-quartet-part.html
Threads: 
http://www.talkclassical.com/13770-summer-string-quartet.html
(Still open for your suggestions)
http://www.talkclassical.com/4091-string-quartet-talks-what-22.html
http://www.talkclassical.com/1355-beethoven-string-quarets.html
(You will soon understand why...)

TC'er peeyaj is also in on the String Quartet fun - thanks for your contribution to our (hot !) summer of the String Quartet. You stole some of my thunder, but I'm not bitter...
http://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/peeyaj/289-greatest-string-quartets-classical.html

*En français:* http://itywltmt.blogspot.com/2011/08/laout-du-quatuor-1er-de-6-billets.html

This week on ITYWLTMT, we are travelling from Linz, through the Alps, to Switzerland. In my original thread, I asked for Austrian quartets, and three names dominated: Haydn, Schubert and Beethoven.

I featured *Haydn *quartets in Part one, and had a complete performance of the _Hunt _quartet in my Father's Day montage. As for *Schubert*, peeyaj has that covered with "Death and the Maiden", one of my all-time favourites..

Which leaves *Beethioven*, whom we featured in Part One as well, but who also was the consensus winner on our poll. I have chosen to present four quartets, as played in the early 1950's by the *Budapest String Quartet*. These monaural recordings, which can be found on their "complete cycle", were recorded at the Library of Congress.








The performances can be enjoyed on line from the Public Dmain Classic website.

One more week of the Summer of the String Quartet left - hang in there!

*DETAILED PLAYLIST​**Ludwig van BEETHOVEN (1770-1827)*
String Quartet No. 4 in C minor, Op. 18, no. 4
[Recommended by Olias]
http://public-domain-archive.com/classic/download.php?lang=eng&album_no=1104

String quartet No. 14 in C sharp mino, Op. 131
[Recommended by Nix]
http://public-domain-archive.com/classic/download.php?lang=eng&album_no=1114

String quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op. 132
http://public-domain-archive.com/classic/download.php?lang=eng&album_no=1115

String quartet No. 16 in F major, Op. 135
[Recommended by Haydnfan]
http://public-domain-archive.com/classic/download.php?lang=eng&album_no=1116

Performed by the Budapest String Quartet (In concert at the Library of Congress, 1951-52)
(Joseph Roisman and Jac Gorodetsky, violins, Boris Kroyt, viola and Mischa Schneider, cello)

*August 5th 2011, "I Think You Will Love This Music Too" will be adding a new montage "Die Alpen und der Schweiz" to our Pod-O-Matic podcast.. Read our English and French commentary August 5th on the ITYWLTMT Blogspot blog.*


----------



## itywltmt

*We are featuring the music from this post as part of our ongoing "222 day Binge Challenge" on the For Your Listening Pleasure podcast beginning January 17, 2022. The following notes are an update with useful links we have created or discovered since the original post.*

The original 2011 post from one of our earliest Tuesday Blog series was part of what I called at the time "The Summer of the String Quartet".

There are three complete recorded cycles of the 16 Beethoven string quartets by the Budapest Quartet. My favourite is still the set they made for Columbia in the early 1950s, playing the magnificent instruments owned by the Library of Congress. I was pleased to find the complete recordings of the Budapest String Quartet's 1950's Beethoven complete corpus of quartets on YouTube, and assembled them for you at the below link:

https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PL6swnss9F7SEC975RalyPGgNSHxYFxntU

Archive Page - https://archive.org/details/sq-14-16

I will issue them in more or less bi-weekly installments starting on January 17, with the final quartets planned for April 25th as part of my Monday series "Lundi avec Ludwig".

Happy listening!


----------

